
AI used for first time in job interviews in UK to find best applicants - sizzle
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2019/09/27/ai-facial-recognition-used-first-time-job-interviews-uk-find/
======
mdorazio
"The algorithms select the best applicants by assessing their performances in
the videos against about 25,000 pieces of facial and linguistic information
compiled from previous interviews of those who have gone on to prove to be
good at the job."

How the hell is this supposed to be even remotely unbiased or have even a
decent false negative rate? The things they're screening for are pretty much
guaranteed to be artifacts of socioeconomic circumstances. Also, an actor
would absolutely ace this test and also be a horrible employee because they
have no actual competency for the job unless the job is talking to people on
camera.

